# Castleford Maltese (Claudia Grunstra Pierro)



## bucky (Jun 1, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with Castleford Maltese (Claudia Grunstra Pierro) in New Jersey? She is on the AMA List, but I just wanted to make sure. Anyone have any dogs from her? She also breeds Yorkies, which gives me pause....


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is not uncommon for Maltese breeders to also have Yorkies or one other breed....I would not let that be your deciding factor.


----------



## bucky (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks for that....so would you say that anyone on the list is reputable? And conversely, anyone not on the list is not a good breeder?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No, I would not say that being on the AMA list means a breeder is reputable. You still need to interview them and let them interview you.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 16 2008, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592121


> No, I would not say that being on the AMA list means a breeder is reputable. You still need to interview them and let them interview you.[/B]


I contacted her when I first started looking because I had seen her name in a fairly old book on Maltese. I think she said
she was more or less retired but sent me a photo of one puppy, which was not what I was looking for. My memory of
that time is a little blurry because I had just lost Eloise and was a total basket case and unfortunately I didn't save the
e-mails. I think when she was doing it actively she was quite reputable. And I agree with JMM that being on the AMA list
is not a guarantee, but it's a good place to start.


----------



## bucky (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi Bonnie's Mom,

Thanks for the advice!!! Your Bonnie is so cute....where did you get her? Our Buckwheat just died and we are lonely for a maltese....


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

What part of the country are you in? It is hard to loose something so prescious as a Maltese. You just miss not having them there. To love and get kisses from. Maltese just make you feel good all over. I wish you well in your search for a Maltese. So sorry for your loss.

Here is her site: http://www.castlefordmaltese.com/maltese.htm


----------



## bucky (Jun 1, 2008)

We are in New York City. Claudia at Castleford sounded very friendly on the phone. We may get one from her, Bea Ane of Bea Ane's Maltese, or Chrisman, who has been recommended by many. Yes, it is hard to lose a maltese--every day we think of him in some way.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (bucky @ Jun 16 2008, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592169


> Hi Bonnie's Mom,
> 
> Thanks for the advice!!! Your Bonnie is so cute....where did you get her? Our Buckwheat just died and we are lonely for a maltese....[/B]


Thank you - got her from Richelieu Maltese near San Francisco. See www.richmaltese.com.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (bucky @ Jun 18 2008, 11:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593420


> We are in New York City. Claudia at Castleford sounded very friendly on the phone. We may get one from her, Bea Ane of Bea Ane's Maltese, or Chrisman, who has been recommended by many. Yes, it is hard to lose a maltese--every day we think of him in some way.[/B]


Since you're in NYC, I think you've got three very good possibilities - Chrisman has especially nice ones. Richelieu does not
ship, so unless you're planning a trip to the left coast, you're better off looking locally. Good luck, and I'm so sorry about
Buckwheat!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (bucky @ Jun 18 2008, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593420


> We are in New York City. Claudia at Castleford sounded very friendly on the phone. We may get one from her, Bea Ane of Bea Ane's Maltese, or Chrisman, who has been recommended by many. Yes, it is hard to lose a maltese--every day we think of him in some way.[/B]


I am sorry for the loss of your Eloise. That is a pain I hope not to have to go through again any time soon. 

I know Bea Ann well and would highly recommend her. If she does not have any babies at this time she may be able to lead you to someone else. Chrisman has beautiful babies also. 

Best wishes on your search and a speedy healing over the loss of your precious one. :wub:


----------

